# UK Conventions



## Krazoa (Jun 2, 2010)

Right well, i'll put this clearly ^^; I have never been to a convention and dont know any other furries that dress up or are even furry at all. I'd love to go meet some and eventually get my own costume done but I just havent been able to find a convention to go to that is close enough to me.

If anyone knows the area Leeds xD or has been to a convention near there please do tell ^.^ cause i'd love to hear about it ^.^


----------



## Mollfie (Jun 2, 2010)

I only know of one (never been to any convention though) which is ConFuzzled.

http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/ConFuzzled
http://www.confuzzled.org.uk/

It's in Manchester.

I don't know much about it though, I just know one of the staff members. But it could be of interest?

Have you looked into FurMeets? Just small social gathering rather than conventions?
http://www.northernfurs.org.uk/


----------



## Debacle (Jun 3, 2010)

There's one in London.

It's called RBW(Rather Brilliant Weekend) and it's pretty much right next to Canary Wharf. The main event of the Con is a boat party down the River Thames.
 However you can pay for an executive ticket which includes a flight on the London Eye. They have a futuristic theme this year.


----------



## Krazoa (Jun 3, 2010)

oh wow ^.^ I shall look into these, thanks a lot ^.^ for helping me 

*offers cookies*


----------



## Mollfie (Jun 3, 2010)

That's ok, there are FurMeets in Sheffield and Manchester, but I couldn't find out if there were any in Leeds.

Have you thought of organizing your own?


----------



## Krazoa (Jun 4, 2010)

ooo that's a really awesome idea Mollfie. I'll keep that option in mind ^.^


----------



## Convel (Jun 9, 2010)

i have never been to a furry convention either and would like to go to one, i plan on going to confuzzled next year but as none of my friends are furries so i will be going alone..... should be fun!


----------



## Tony-the-Wolf (Jun 11, 2010)

post removed.


----------



## Eske (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm in a similar predicament to yours, Krazoa.  c:  I've never been to a con, but I'd love to go to one -- and maybe eventually go fursuiting.  But I'm in the Netherlands, so the nearest cons are in the UK and Germany!  I'm not sure which would be easier to get to, but I'm hoping to make some friends beforehand, so I have someone to meet up with, either way...

This thread is really handy, it's a list of most conventions going on this year, including cons in the UK.


----------



## Krazoa (Jun 12, 2010)

thanks for all the help guys ^.^ and well xD I looked at that thread Ele but none are in the UK after may ^^; so I guess i'll have to wait till next year or plan my own ^^;


----------

